# Change default Kontakt knobs to custom knobs - help needed



## Old Timer (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi guys,
I have spent two hours trawling forums and the net and cannot find how to change Kontakt's default knobs to a custom knob. I know it's something to do with changing knobs to sliders and then changing sliders to knobs, but I do not understand enough about code to even know what I'm looking for. I have created a series of images from the Knobman gallery, but I do not know how to get this script to point to this file and replace all the default Kontakt knobs with the custom knobs. I can't believe it is that difficult, but I'm at a loss. Can anyone help? Thank you in advance.


----------



## henrik242 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Extraborg!
Yeah, it's a little tricky to get all the pieces together... I've made an article a couple of years ago that should get you going: https://henrik242.dk/creating-a-custom-control-in-kontakt/

Hope it helps


----------



## Old Timer (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi Henrik,
Thanks for your reply. I had actually already read your tutorial, which got me as far as creating the custom knob images (png file) and the little block of code to go in the resources folder. My problem is that I don't know what to replace in the code i have within my Kontakt instrument so that the default knobs become custom knobs. I have no idea what I'm looking for in the mass of code.


----------



## henrik242 (Apr 30, 2018)

Did you look at the code example I provided in the tutorial? It's not that much code 

Hint: You should not define your knobs with ui_knob, but rather with ui_slider.

Feel free to post some code here - it makes it much easier to point out what to change.


----------



## Old Timer (Apr 30, 2018)

I did try and post the code, but it told me I was using too many words.


----------



## henrik242 (Apr 30, 2018)

If you have no idea how to extract the essential parts of your code, then upload it somewhere and post a link.


----------



## Old Timer (Apr 30, 2018)

Great idea, thanks. Here's the link to the code. I took it from another instrument, created by someone who was happy for other people to use it as a starting point.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zoayjcyeg3rwo0x/My Kontakt Instrument Code.txt?dl=0


----------



## henrik242 (Apr 30, 2018)

Seems like you're using ui_knob variables - this won't work for custom knobs, as you cannot set an image for them. you need to define your custom knobs as ui_slider types. Consequently you cannot use the set_knob_label function.


----------



## Old Timer (Apr 30, 2018)

So I couldn't have the labels next to the knobs I have at present?


----------



## henrik242 (Apr 30, 2018)

I think you can create some other kind of labels (ui_label). But you may find it more practical to just embed the labels in the background. Alternatively you can create label images, and then place them using x/y coordinates with pixel precision. For this, I believe you have to create them as ui_switch types with 1 animation.


----------



## Old Timer (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow - it's beyond me. I think I might just leave the knobs I have. Thanks so much, anyway, for trying to help someone as stupid as me!


----------



## henrik242 (Apr 30, 2018)

Having the labels embedded in the background should be fairly straight forward, I'd say. Your choice, of course - happy coding


----------

